# Skiff Meetup/Sand Bar Hangout



## MMessana

Hey guys! Didn’t think about posting on here till now but just wanted to put it out there that a group of us are having a skiff meetup/boat hangout this Saturday (August 3rd). I know it’s a late notice but if you’re around come out. Haven’t specifically picked a spot but gonna be on of the big sand flats at San Luis Pass. Planning on getting out there about 1-2 PM. Gonna try and get a grill out there with a tent and table depending on weather conditions. Hope to see some of y’all out there!


----------



## scissorhands

hell yeah! I'm going to try and make it


----------



## Wetwork

Sounds like a good time. Wish I was in town.


----------



## MMessana

Wetwork said:


> Sounds like a good time. Wish I was in town.


Yeah it’s a late notice for most. I know a lot of us will be down for another one!


----------



## POCtied

Hopefully I'll make it out and meet some of you locals


----------



## MMessana

POCtied said:


> Hopefully I'll make it out and meet some of you locals


C’mon!


----------



## hipshot

Gotta work this weekend...... Was out there Monday before last. Water was muddy but reds, specks and flounder were hungry. Dodged most of the rain and had a large time. Wanted to put the roomie on a slot red (he's never caught a saltwater fish). He was using 15# braid and sharp hooks; everything came unbuttoned except one flounder. He was ecstatic, but I was a bit disappointed (I caught all of the above from the back of the boat). Got through Houston ahead of the afternoon traffic but a wreck on 59 in Humble had us jammed up for an hour. Was wishing I hadn't drank so much water in the skiff........

Y'all have fun. Maybe I can catch y'all next trip. Need a little more lead time......


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I’ll be out tomorrow but not in my skiff. Maybe next time. I’ll be looking out for you guys though.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Well how did it go? Seen quit a few poling skiffs along the south shore of G-bay this mourning.


----------



## Jred

MatthewAbbott said:


> Well how did it go? Seen quit a few poling skiffs along the south shore of G-bay this mourning.


It was fun. We should do it more often and San Luis pass is a great place for it


----------



## BudT

Wish I would have been able to make, had plans with the family in Austin this weekend. Hopefully next time!


----------



## MMessana

It was a great time! Solid 8 boats showed haha but we will be doing it again. Super cool spot. Had a tent and chairs setup, taco bar courtesy of Jred, another grill for dogs and burgers, beersbee and good story telling. Cool seeing all the different skiffs next to each other. Hopefully more can make it next time.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

MMessana said:


> It was a great time! Solid 8 boats showed haha but we will be doing it again. Super cool spot. Had a tent and chairs setup, taco bar courtesy of Jred, another grill for dogs and burgers, beersbee and good story telling. Cool seeing all the different skiffs next to each other. Hopefully more can make it next time.


I'll be keeping an eye out for the next one!

I had a spun prop that needed re-hubbing, so couldn't make it out on the water this weekend.


----------



## jay.bush1434

It was really cool. Very cool to meet up with some skiff folks on the water. If you didn't have a skinny boat, you weren't getting to the party. Thanks Jred for the fresh grilled tacos and MMessana for the Guide beers. My wife even had a lot of fun and she rarely goes out on the boat with me.


----------



## POCtied

Nice to meet some of you briefly out there, definitely a good spot for some skinny water grillin.


----------



## MMessana

Fellas, we are going to try this out again. It was a good time last summer. We selected multiple dates early on so everyone can make at least one or another. All of them will be at San Luis Pass again except the last one. See dates below.
-May 9th
-June 14th
-July 11th
-August 9th
-September 6th
We're doing the last one in Port O'Connor at Sunday beach so people can come from different parts of Texas. Figured it's pretty central. 
We alternated Saturdays and Sundays on these since some people's schedules vary, so hopefully we can get everyone included! Hope to see yall out there at some point.


----------



## Sublime

Thanks for posting.


----------



## TX_Brad

I’ll try to make it


----------



## scissorhands

hell yeah!


----------



## Action Johnson

gonna be a good time


----------



## hipshot

Will there be any fish there?


----------



## MMessana

hipshot said:


> Will there be any fish there?


More then likely not... it is Galveston after all.


----------



## Dobre

Ill try to make a few. Not sure what boat will be ready but ill take something lol


----------



## Sublime

Dobre said:


> Ill try to make a few. Not sure what boat will be ready but ill take something lol


That's me also. My target is to have my skiff finished by July.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Lol. I’m scheduled to work every one of those days except May 9th but we have a turnaround that’s supposed to start around that date. 


Might have to take a *cough* *cough* vacation day...


----------



## hipshot

I have to work every one of those days. But I’ll bet I make a few of them......


----------



## hipshot

Where exactly is the “X” on the map?


----------



## MMessana

MatthewAbbott said:


> Lol. I’m scheduled to work every one of those days except May 9th but we have a turnaround that’s supposed to start around that date.
> 
> 
> Might have to take a *cough* *cough* vacation day...


Hope that coronavirus isn’t still hangin around cough* cough*


----------



## MMessana

hipshot said:


> Where exactly is the “X” on the map?


Basically one of the big sand flats out there at San Luis. I don’t think we’ll be hard to find. Just look for small boats, tents and a pit rolling!


----------



## hipshot




----------



## AZ_squid

Sweet! Sounds like a good time.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I'll be OPB (other people's boat) for the first one but new EVOx for the next ones. I've got them on my calendar!


----------



## kjnengr

MatthewAbbott said:


> Might have to take a *cough* *cough* vacation day...


Sounds like a well timed fever.


----------



## hipshot

I will be in Georgetown for a friend’s book launching parties May 7 - 9, so I can’t make the first one. But I should be able to make the second one.

If any of you are into fly fishing the hill country you should look for Aaron Reed’s new book, ‘Fly Fishing Austin & Central Texas’. I’ve flyfished the hill country with him; he’s an ultralight guru and a hell of a nice guy with a talent for finding stellar places to fish. He fishes all over the hill country, where he lives, and all around Corpus Christi, where he is a tug boat captain. The book should be a good read. You can check out his site at ‘bluecollarflyfishing.com’


----------



## hipshot

Well, Aaron’s publisher cancelled the launch since the coronavirus is going to end the world. I just might make this one.


----------



## AZ_squid




----------



## jay.bush1434

I know of a couple other spots in West G bay to have an on the water skiff meet up. They aren't as far down as the Pass but they are very condition dependent. 4 or 5 skiff can easily get together and have a good time.


----------



## Action Johnson

I bet things will settle down some by May


----------



## MMessana

Action Johnson said:


> I bet things will settle down some by May


Fingers crossed! At the least we can all stand six feet apart haha


----------



## hipshot

We get no more time off until the END OF THE WORLD scare is over. I think this pandemic has sold more guns and ammo than Obama and Clinton combined, LOL.


----------



## jsnipes

hipshot said:


> We get no more time off until the END OF THE WORLD scare is over. I think this pandemic has sold more TOILET PAPER than Obama and Clinton combined, LOL.


fixed your post


----------



## Brad King

Man this would be fun!!! We are in Jamaica Beach running a 17 Yellowfin, we would love to come out and meet some fellow skiffers


----------



## MMessana

Brad King said:


> Man this would be fun!!! We are in Jamaica Beach running a 17 Yellowfin, we would love to come out and meet some fellow skiffers


Perfect man! Come on out its gonna be a good time! Assuming this Corona shit passes by the first date


----------



## JRich27

Sounds like a good time, and I should be able to make it. My Fury lives in BV.


----------



## scissorhands

JRich27 said:


> Sounds like a good time, and I should be able to make it. My Fury lives in BV.


Just the skiff or you too?
On a side note, I think we should have the meet-up!!!!


----------



## JRich27

scissorhands said:


> Just the skiff or you too?
> On a side note, I think we should have the meet-up!!!!


I'm there on the weekends. Let's do it!


----------



## MMessana

Just an update. The first meetup on the 9th is definitely still on! I'll post more info on location and time next week.


----------



## MMessana

scissorhands said:


> Just the skiff or you too?
> On a side note, I think we should have the meet-up!!!!


Rob, my father may come out with his proffesional and you can run and pole it if you'd like.


----------



## Jred

I’ll be there most likely


----------



## Brad King

Awesome news, there is a Galveston Redfish Series tourney we were thinking about fishing that same day, but we may not fish it and come hang out with you Guys!


----------



## hipshot

Is the Brazoria County Park ramp at SLP open?


----------



## MMessana

Brad King said:


> Awesome news, there is a Galveston Redfish Series tourney we were thinking about fishing that same day, but we may not fish it and come hang out with you Guys!


Awesome!


----------



## hipshot

Well, the city backed off on their ‘no time off’ policy, since the world hasn’t exploded into flames yet, and I got the 9th off. If the boat’s out of the shop and I can find a place to launch I’ll be there.


----------



## MSG

any discussion or thoughts on social distancing to protect others? Masks worn?


----------



## hipshot

Musta been.......I don’t know a single person who has, or has had, this dreaded disease. Nobody else at the PD does either. While I certainly believe that reasonable precautions are needed, it’s nowhere remotely near the END OF THE WORLD!!! scenario that was presented to us by the “experts” who predicted drastically higher casualties than we saw.


----------



## hipshot

MSG, I see you deleted a post and added a new one. If you are one of those libtards who would rather see the nation collapse than the current administration succeed, please take it somewhere else. Anyone with half a brain knows that the healthiest thing we can do is be outdoors in the sun and the fresh air; until you have a legitimately earned medical degree we don’t need — or want — your negative BS dictating what we should be doing and how we should be doing it. Go help Governor Cuomo; I’m sure he’ll be more appreciative of your rhetoric than we are.


----------



## hipshot

I think I just figured it out: Lina Hidalgo’s _nom de plume_ is MSG. 

For those of you not from southeast Texas, Lina Hidalgo is the 29 year old inexperienced Democrat county judge in Harris County (Houston) who mandated that all persons in the county will wear masks in public, with a criminal penalty ($1K fine) for disobedience. The AG’s office promptly informed the public that her arrogant act was illegal; a fact that the county’s legal department no doubt attempted vainly to educate her on.


----------



## MMessana

MSG said:


> any discussion or thoughts on social distancing to protect others? Masks worn?


Look bud if you want to come and social distance, wear a mask etc. at your own discretion that’s fine. It’s literally titled hangout/meetup. People are showing up to this thing at their own risk during these times. If you’re worried about social distancing it probably isn’t the place for you. Hope to see you out there though as it’ll be a great time and a break from all this bs.


----------



## AZ_squid

I'd be there but am literally restricted from leaving the local area (military). Y'all have fun hopefully I can make a future event.


----------



## MMessana

AZ_squid said:


> I'd be there but am literally restricted from leaving the local area (military). Y'all have fun hopefully I can make a future event.


Well there’s plenty more to come this summer!


----------



## MSG

Social distancing is about protecting other people, the same thing with masks. Every time someone doesn’t wear a mask you put everyone else at risk. No one knows if they have caught the virus or not and the gathering like you’re suggesting without distancing or masks potentially puts everyone’s elderly and exposed loved ones at risk. It sounds like a great event and a lot of fun, and everyone would love to do it, but it’s just not responsible in this time. If the whole country did this the death toll would be vastly higher than the 74,000 already projected. I’ll leave this post after this, so those of you who don’t agree can live in your alternate reality without harassment


----------



## Devin Williams

MSG said:


> Social distancing is about protecting other people, the same thing with masks. Every time someone doesn’t wear a mask you put everyone else at risk. No one knows if they have caught the virus or not and the gathering like you’re suggesting without distancing or masks potentially puts everyone’s elderly and exposed loved ones at risk. It sounds like a great event and a lot of fun, and everyone would love to do it, but it’s just not responsible in this time. If the whole country did this the death toll would be vastly higher than the 74,000 already projected. I’ll leave this post after this, so those of you who don’t agree can live in your alternate reality without harassment


Really hope no one get the Bird Flew on those nasty sandbars.... thanks for the heads up


----------



## Brad King

Do we have a spot and a time?


----------



## MMessana

Brad King said:


> Do we have a spot and a time?


No not yet. Going to be one of the sand flats on the west bay side of SLP assuming it’s a south/southeast wind. Just waiting to see how the weathers acting and I’ll post specifics next week.


----------



## Brad King

Awesome thank you for the response!


----------



## MMessana

Brad King said:


> Awesome thank you for the response!


Not a problem!


----------



## Jred

Weather isn’t looking great for this weekend


----------



## MMessana

Yep looking pretty rough so far..


----------



## TX_Brad

Looks like we’ll have to do it in the canal near @jay.bush1434


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Jred said:


> Weather isn’t looking great for this weekend











Scared of a little wind?


----------



## AZ_squid

it's Texas so tac on a few more MPH and it'll be closer to accurate. Haha


----------



## MatthewAbbott

That’s for sure. Lol


----------



## MMessana

Hey perfect weekend to show off what your boat can do! All these people hyping their skiffs up let’s see it haha


----------



## MatthewAbbott

MMessana said:


> Hey perfect weekend to show off what your boat can do! All these people hyping their skiffs up let’s see it haha


I’ll send y’all a pic of mine firmly sitting in the garage! Lol


----------



## Jred

If anyone wants to tag along with me I’ll run my 14 skimmer right out San Luis pass. We will stay dry and never feel unsafe crusing at 28 knots


----------



## jay.bush1434

TX_Brad said:


> Looks like we’ll have to do it in the canal near @jay.bush1434


Lots of dock space and plenty room under the house


----------



## hipshot

Well, my skiff’s still in the shop so I can’t make this one. Y’all have fun and I’ll catch you at a later meet.


----------



## T Bone

hipshot said:


> Well, my skiff’s still in the shop so I can’t make this one. Y’all have fun and I’ll catch you at a later meet.


What's wrong with the Skull??


----------



## MMessana

Well, due to the predicted weather conditions for Saturday, we are going to postpone the meetup until next months planned date. It just wont be enjoyable out there. Hope to see you out there next month.


----------



## jay.bush1434

MMessana said:


> Well, due to the predicted weather conditions for Saturday, we are going to postpone the meetup until next months planned date. It just wont be enjoyable out there. Hope to see you out there next month.


@MMessana probably the best call. My Vantage is out of commission for a week waiting on new O2 sensor. Long paddle on my SUP...


----------



## Jred

Moving to Jacksonville June 10th. It was nice meeting a few of you guys and I hope the weather works out for the next one!


----------



## Brad King

Tenfo, good call for sure!!! I start Turnaround this month so I'll be outta commission till August but I'll catch ya'll after that!!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Jred said:


> Moving to Jacksonville June 10th. It was nice meeting a few of you guys and I hope the weather works out for the next one!


Good luck buddy.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Brad King said:


> Tenfo, good call for sure!!! I start Turnaround this month so I'll be outta commission till August but I'll catch ya'll after that!!


We were supposed to start our T/A May 10. They pushed it back and no word on when to.


----------



## TX_Brad

MatthewAbbott said:


> We were supposed to start our T/A May 10. They pushed it back and no word on when to.


Yea seeing that a lot across the industry. I work for a rotating equipment OEM and I’m seeing that become more the norm with the low oil price and future uncertainty.


----------



## jsnipes

See everyone next time


----------



## MMessana

Jred said:


> Moving to Jacksonville June 10th. It was nice meeting a few of you guys and I hope the weather works out for the next one!


It was nice meeting you man. Best of luck to you!


----------



## jay.bush1434

Brad King said:


> Tenfo, good call for sure!!! I start Turnaround this month so I'll be outta commission till August but I'll catch ya'll after that!!


Dang, a 60 day-ish outage? That's a big one. For us it's most of June and first week of July. At least I was able to get schedule for straight nights. There's quite a few of us microskiffers that will be locked up in TAR's beginning of this summer.


----------



## Brad King

jay.bush1434 said:


> Dang, a 60 day-ish outage? That's a big one. For us it's most of June and first week of July. At least I was able to get schedule for straight nights. There's quite a few of us microskiffers that will be locked up in TAR's beginning of this summer.


Yes sir I have a May 25th - July 18 then Sept 14th - Oct 9th followed promptly by Jan 2 - March 5 ish. Gonna be a rough year!! LOL # back to back to back TARs


----------



## AZ_squid

Jred said:


> Moving to Jacksonville June 10th. It was nice meeting a few of you guys and I hope the weather works out for the next one!


Let us know if that flood tide is all it's cracked up to be. Good luck!


----------



## hipshot

T Bone, the tach's been bad since I got it, and now the trim gauge, but the warranty guy can't seem to figure out that it needs to be replaced. After a total of four months in the shop over several trips, I finally took it to an independent shop and told him I'll just buy the gauges. I'll never get it fixed if I wait on the warranty.........


----------



## jay.bush1434

Brad King said:


> Yes sir I have a May 25th - July 18 then Sept 14th - Oct 9th followed promptly by Jan 2 - March 5 ish. Gonna be a rough year!! LOL # back to back to back TARs


Well let's see, you'll get just over a month of tarpon season at the end of summer, just in time for bow season to open, and the latter half of duck season.


----------



## sjrobin

jay.bush1434 said:


> @MMessana probably the best call. My Vantage is out of commission for a week waiting on new O2 sensor. Long paddle on my SUP...


 Suzuki?


----------



## sjrobin

hipshot said:


> T Bone, the tach's been bad since I got it, and now the trim gauge, but the warranty guy can't seem to figure out that it needs to be replaced. After a total of four months in the shop over several trips, I finally took it to an independent shop and told him I'll just buy the gauges. I'll never get it fixed if I wait on the warranty.........


Set up NMEA signal cable from the Honda to a compatible GPS/Sonar unit and eliminate the factory gauges


----------



## jay.bush1434

sjrobin said:


> Suzuki?


Yes. I tried soaking in Ring Free for a day and then burning the build up off with a torch but it went from intermittent to completely failed. 1-6 audible alarm and of course the diagnostic print out said I had multiple O2 sensor faults.


----------



## hipshot

Steve, all that stuff is too high tech for me. I just want an analog tachometer. Electronics and computers don’t like me. And I’m too set in my ways to change now. 

I bought a service manual for the outboard, never figuring that with a Honda I’d actually need warranty work done. It’s easier to adjust the valves on that outboard than it is on either of our Honda VTXs, which I’ve done a million times and taught dozens of VTX owners to do. But those Honda gauges are another story...... I want to install a compression plate and tune the prop, but I can’t do it if the tach isn’t working. I’ve had the boat 11 months now and they still can’t fix the gauges. Pretty pathetic........ The tech working on it insists that the problem is too much prop. The outboard has a 2.08:1 final drive reduction, and the tach won’t pass 3450 rpm. It’s doing 27.5 mph at that rpm with an 11” Powertech stainless prop. With ZERO SLIP it would only be doing 17 1/2 mph, which I keep telling the tech. Aggravating......


----------



## hipshot

All righty, are we on for June 14th? I am taking a vacation day and plan to attend.


----------



## MMessana

hipshot said:


> All righty, are we on for June 14th? I am taking a vacation day and plan to attend.


I’m planning on being there!


----------



## Dobre

We got an airbnb in jamaica beach that weekend so I should make it! And a friend with his new lt25


----------



## TX_Brad

Dobre said:


> We got an airbnb in jamaica beach that weekend so I should make it! And a friend with his new lt25


Good idea, that way we can have a secondary location in case the weather is bad.


----------



## CaptDanS

What is Turnaround


----------



## MatthewAbbott

CaptDanS said:


> What is Turnaround


It’s where we take entire processing units in plants offline to perform maintenance tasks that can not be performed while the unit is online.


----------



## Dallas Furman

MatthewAbbott said:


> It’s where we take entire processing units in plants offline to perform maintenance tasks that can not be performed while the unit is online.


How far did y’all push


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Dallas Furman said:


> How far did y’all push


Haven't heard anything official yet. Maybe September.


----------



## Dallas Furman

MatthewAbbott said:


> Haven't heard anything official yet. Maybe September.


I had a pretty busy schedule this year but when I get done here at Citgo Lake Charles the rest of my year is pretty much up in the air the way everything has moved around. Nature of the beast


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Dallas Furman said:


> I had a pretty busy schedule this year but when I get done here at Citgo Lake Charles the rest of my year is pretty much up in the air the way everything has moved around. Nature of the beast


Hopefully everything lines out soon.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Dallas Furman said:


> I had a pretty busy schedule this year but when I get done here at Citgo Lake Charles the rest of my year is pretty much up in the air the way everything has moved around. Nature of the beast


Marathon Texas City starts major TAR Jun 1. They'll have 20k+ contractors on site. Ya might get on that one.
We had an emergency shutdown in one of our units (something about fire blowing out the sides of one of the reactors gets everyone's attention ) so we started our TAR a couple weeks ago. So far I'm still scheduled off but I think 6/14 is the projected restart date. We'll see. I'm boatless now so I'd have to bum a ride.


----------



## Dallas Furman

jay.bush1434 said:


> Marathon Texas City starts major TAR Jun 1. They'll have 20k+ contractors on site. Ya might get on that one.
> We had an emergency shutdown in one of our units (something about fire blowing out the sides of one of the reactors gets everyone's attention ) so we started our TAR a couple weeks ago. So far I'm still scheduled off but I think 6/14 is the projected restart date. We'll see. I'm boatless now so I'd have to bum a ride.


I think I know who has the inspection on that one but I won’t be done here in Lake Charles. Doing a crude vac with a lot of mods. Appreciate the heads up. I think that a lot of the jobs that pushed are missing the boat (pun intended) with the way the crude prices are. I’ve been lucky to have been working the entire first half of the year, as so many have been sitting at the house


----------



## TX_Brad

MMessana said:


> I’m planning on being there!


Weather looks much better for this weekend. Any idea on the location?


----------



## hipshot

Low tide at 0535 hrs., high at 1226 hrs. Hopefully it’ll bring us some pretty water. The lady I’m dating is getting back into fishing after a long hiatus. I’m going to try to hook her up with a slot red before the meet.


----------



## MMessana

TX_Brad said:


> Weather looks much better for this weekend. Any idea on the location?


Uhm time and exact spot is TBD. Last year, basically the first people out there picked the spot and setup. Then you couldn't really miss us. Haha.


----------



## jay.bush1434

TX_Brad said:


> Weather looks much better for this weekend. Any idea on the location?


I know where they set up last year. Since your sled is so fast, we'll pick the spot, set up my pop up tent and crack the first sandbar beers.


----------



## TX_Brad

jay.bush1434 said:


> I know where they set up last year. Since your sled is so fast, we'll pick the spot, set up my pop up tent and crack the first sandbar beers.


9am it is!


----------



## MMessana

@jay.bush1434 & @TX_Brad I love it. See you guys out there!


----------



## scissorhands

What time are we trying to meet?


----------



## jay.bush1434

scissorhands said:


> What time are we trying to meet?


I think folks showed up around 1030 last year. I think @TX_Brad wants to get going early and since I'm riding with him, we'll be there set up hopefully around 1000.


----------



## MMessana

scissorhands said:


> What time are we trying to meet?


Looks like those two are starting at 9 AM haha. Idk depends if I fish or not; or who is coming with me when I will get there. Since it's Sunday we can shoot for 11-12? I'll let others chime in.


----------



## MMessana

jay.bush1434 said:


> I think folks showed up around 1030 last year. I think @TX_Brad wants to get going early and since I'm riding with him, we'll be there set up hopefully around 1000.


10:30-11:00 sounds good to me.


----------



## TX_Brad

MMessana said:


> 10:30-11:00 sounds good to me.


Yea, 9am was more tongue in cheek. I’m planning to fly fish that morning if we can. 10:30-11 sounds about right.


----------



## hipshot

Hey guys, I enjiyed the meetup. Not used to being out there on a weekend though; a lot more traffic than I’m used to....... 

When we got back to the ramp something (I figured ladyfish or smacks) was busting mullet out in the channel. We stopped and Lolli & I both threw everything at them. We still went home skunked.....


----------



## hipshot

Enjoyed the meetup. Not used to being out there on a weekend though; a lot more traffic than I’m used to. 

When we got back to the ramp something (ladyfish or smacks?) was busting bait out in the channel. We stopped and Lolli & I threw everything at them. We still went home skunked.........


----------



## hipshot

Sorry for the double post. It wouldn’t post either one at first. Then it posted both, and won’t delete either one. I hate computers.......


----------



## JRich27

Good to see everyone yesterday. Our run back to BV/Tiki got sporty!


----------



## scissorhands

Sorry I missed it, I got a last minute invite to go offshore.


----------



## jay.bush1434

The June 2020 crew


----------



## sjrobin

jay.bush1434 said:


> The June 2020 crew
> View attachment 141342


I have met Messana. Left to right who are these fine fly fishing humans?

I will try to make the next one


----------



## jay.bush1434

sjrobin said:


> I have met Messana. Left to right who are these fine fly fishing humans?
> 
> I will try to make the next one


L to R front row: Jim, Lolli, Chad, Eric, Cameron, Tom
Back row: Mason, Brad, Jay, Justin
Not pictured: (stuck in traffic but made it out not long after the official pic) Corey B
Most of us are on Microskiff and/or Insta. Many of us are on Houston Fly Fishing on FB too.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

One of these days I won’t have to work. Haha haha jk


----------



## jay.bush1434

So there is a skiff meet up on the schedule for this Saturday but the wind forecast is for SW 10-20 which would absolutely suck for making run to the Pass, especially in a skiff. Winds for Sunday aren't looking any better. Haven't heard too much chatter on the local interwebz about folks looking to meet up. @MMessana whatcha thinkin'?


----------



## JRich27

jay.bush1434 said:


> So there is a skiff meet up on the schedule for this Saturday but the wind forecast is for SW 10-20 which would absolutely suck for making run to the Pass, especially in a skiff. Winds for Sunday aren't looking any better. Haven't heard too much chatter on the local interwebz about folks looking to meet up. @MMessana whatcha thinkin'?


I'm out this Saturday. Fishing the West End Slam.


----------



## hipshot

I’ll be in Port Aransas with Lolli. Y’all have fun. I know I will.....


----------



## jay.bush1434

JRich27 said:


> I'm out this Saturday. Fishing the West End Slam.


Yeah, I'm thinking sitting under the house in the hammock swings, sipping on quality brown juice and grilling...maybe hop in the canal and float on the foam mat.


----------



## JRich27

jay.bush1434 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking sitting under the house in the hammock swings, sipping on quality brown juice and grilling...maybe hop in the canal and float on the foam mat.


I'm hoping to get my rig back from Simmons on Friday. If so, I'll swing by on my booze cruise!


----------



## eightwt

jay.bush1434 said:


> The June 2020 crew


So these are the reprobates responsible for the severe spike of covid in TX. LOL. Glad you all had a good time, need these all around the microskiff community.


----------



## MMessana

jay.bush1434 said:


> So there is a skiff meet up on the schedule for this Saturday but the wind forecast is for SW 10-20 which would absolutely suck for making run to the Pass, especially in a skiff. Winds for Sunday aren't looking any better. Haven't heard too much chatter on the local interwebz about folks looking to meet up. @MMessana whatcha thinkin'?


Yeah I'm out on this weekend. I should be around for the last two though!


----------



## TX_Brad

I’m out as well. Work has me slammed and trying to take off the following weekend to fish in POC.


----------



## jay.bush1434

eightwt said:


> So these are the reprobates responsible for the severe spike of covid in TX. LOL. Glad you all had a good time, need these all around the microskiff community.


Yes, we were protesting something for sure...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Been meaning to get out to one of these but haven’t had time. Won’t make Saturday either as my oldest has a baseball tournament. 

That being said- would folks care if kids came?


----------



## jay.bush1434

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Been meaning to get out to one of these but haven’t had time. Won’t make Saturday either as my oldest has a baseball tournament.
> 
> That being said- would folks care if kids came?


More the merrier. These are very chill meet ups and the sand bars down at the Pass are smooth, clean, hard sand that are perfect for little and big kids to play. Just make sure you raise your trim tabs before beaching...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Cool. I'm familiar with those bars/flats. These were all off a gut back there between Bird Island & Mud Island.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBn2WtgDam4/


----------



## TX_Brad

jay.bush1434 said:


> More the merrier. These are very chill meet ups and the sand bars down at the Pass are smooth, clean, hard sand that are perfect for little and big kids to play. Just make sure you raise your trim tabs before beaching...


Ha, I did that and it still didn't help. East Cape has a new one on the way for me. I'm going nose out next time.


----------



## mrbacklash

What time do people usually show up at for these? I might try to make it next weekend.


----------



## scissorhands

Is it this weekend????


----------



## TX_Brad

I'm out for this weekend if we have it. headed to LA to fish


----------



## cbTX

Wife and I can make it this weekend if it's still on!


----------



## JRich27

I'm out this Sunday.


----------



## Action Johnson

Should be back in TX by the next go around!


----------



## MMessana

Just an update to this thread. A few of us as of now will be at Sunday beach in Port O'Connor this coming Sunday. Come on out if you're around!


----------



## JRich27

Bummed to miss this one, but will be heading south to shoot birdies. Have fun gents!


----------



## Devin Williams

MMessana said:


> Just an update to this thread. A few of us as of now will be at Sunday beach in Port O'Connor this coming Sunday. Come on out if you're around!


Might consider the new Saturday Beach at Pass Cavallo for fresh water... Sunday Beach was is completely filled in with the last storm and only the skinniest of Skiffs can reach on high tide


----------



## Pro wader

I hope to make it. It will be nice to meet some more of y'all.


----------



## MMessana

Devin Williams said:


> Might consider the new Saturday Beach at Pass Cavallo for fresh water... Sunday Beach was is completely filled in with the last storm and only the skinniest of Skiffs can reach on high tide


Thanks D. I'll have some Dos XX For ya!


----------



## scissorhands

getting to be that time, anything in the works


----------



## hipshot

How about at East Cut in the LLM😆? Headed down to Raymondville tomorrow to look at a house.


----------



## TX_Brad

scissorhands said:


> getting to be that time, anything in the works


Where's @MMessana when you need him? Slacking


----------



## hipshot

Hey Brad! I might have found THE HOUSE! Going down to look at it tomorrow. On my way to being a LLM slumlord........🤪

I’ll have a guest bedroom; you’ll have to come downnand fish after I get moved.


----------



## jay.bush1434

scissorhands said:


> getting to be that time, anything in the works


Let's look for something not so far as the Pass for the first one. Maybe just inside Oxen bayou on the South shoreline. Hard sand, clean bottom and easy run from Waterman's, Louie's, Fat Boys, or Offats.


----------



## MMessana

You know Galveston much better then I do Jay. Anyone have some good dates in mind?


----------



## TX_Brad

If we wanted to do a couple of these, probably spread them out over the summer months. Maybe one in May, July, Sept? Agree with Jay, either over in Offatts Bayou by Moody Gardens, or the Palapa north of Pelican Island.

Palapa

Offatts Sandbar


----------



## scissorhands

Depends on how windy it is, we could always meet on the N. Shoreline. Everyone knows where that is. LOL


----------



## jay.bush1434

TX_Brad said:


> If we wanted to do a couple of these, probably spread them out over the summer months. Maybe one in May, July, Sept? Agree with Jay, either over in Offatts Bayou by Moody Gardens, or the Palapa north of Pelican Island.
> 
> Palapa
> 
> Offatts Sandbar


I thought about the Palapa but if it gets windy, that can be a long bumpy ride in a skiff.
Starvation cove right up by the Geo-tubes is another hard clean sand area but it might give away one of my fav sheepy fishing spots


----------



## C Brueckner

I am down to clown!! probably wont have a polling platform for the first one depending on date haha. But it will still haul a cooler, cold beer, and Momma lol.


----------



## jay.bush1434

C Brueckner said:


> I am down to clown!! probably wont have a polling platform for the first one depending on date haha. But it will still haul a cooler, cold beer, and Momma lol.


Bring a bean bag and she'll be set! Come on with it!


----------



## Action Johnson

My calendar fills up fast! lets get some dates lined up then come up with a venue lol


----------



## Dobre

Im down for whenever!



jay.bush1434 said:


> I thought about the Palapa but if it gets windy, that can be a long bumpy ride in a skiff.
> Starvation cove right up by the Geo-tubes is another hard clean sand area but it might give away one of my fav sheepy fishing spots


I know of this exact spot Its where we take the dogs to run around. Lots of sheepies for sure haha i still cant catch one..


----------



## MMessana

May 8th, 16th, 22-23, 29-30 all work for me right now. May be in rockport memorial weekend though.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Saturday April 17th, mini meet up. Starvation Cove. If the weather is crappy, we can meet up at my house. I'll even break out the margarita machine...
May 22, I'm in.


----------



## hipshot

I can make the 17th if my boat’s back from the shop. Is Lolli going to be the only female present again?


----------



## MMessana

Believe I'll be in Rockport April 17th for my mothers Bday but I'm in for May 22.


----------



## Action Johnson

I have tentative plans for the 22nd but im going to try to make it. Ill be at the fishing show the weekend of the 17th.


----------



## TX_Brad

cant make 4/17 but should be able to make 5/22.


----------



## C Brueckner

5/15-5/23 I'm out of town


----------



## jay.bush1434

Action Johnson said:


> I have tentative plans for the 22nd but im going to try to make it. Ill be at the *fishing show the weekend of the 17th.*


 Dang it, forgot about that...


----------



## hipshot

Me too; planned to go down and visit with Mac at the Chittum booth. If any of you folks want to coonfinger his Zephyr Cove Customs pickup he’ll be glad to show it to you there. He’s installing them as fast as they can be machined.


----------



## jay.bush1434

How about Sunday 4/18? Starvation Cove, 1100-ish


----------



## MMessana

Change of plans this weekend i might be able to make that!


----------



## hipshot

Doesn’t look like the yacht will be back home yet.


----------



## scissorhands

I’ll be around this weekend


----------



## jay.bush1434

scissorhands said:


> I’ll be around this weekend


Looking at the current forecast, I'm not sure I want to be on my skiff. I'll just bring my margarita machine to your house...


----------



## MMessana

Not looking too good.


----------



## jay.bush1434

MMessana said:


> Not looking too good.


It does for that margarita machine to get launched and run hard...


----------



## scissorhands

This weekend is looking ok. Ya'll want to meet up? Dang its Mother day..........Carry on.


----------



## MMessana

scissorhands said:


> This weekend is looking ok. Ya'll want to meet up? Dang its Mother day..........Carry on.


I'd be down but we're headed to Rockport.


----------



## scissorhands

Anyone around this weekend?


----------



## C Brueckner

Sunday????? I could make that work.


----------



## KurtActual

I'll be out on my canoe tomorrow near Pirate's Cove. Honk if you see me.


----------



## hipshot

I’ll be at work. Hoist a tankard for me.


----------



## jay.bush1434

We'll be on the water this morning. Text me if ya want to meet up somewhere. @C Brueckner @scissorhands


----------



## KurtActual

Holy balls. My boy and I cooked alive out there. He caught some trash fish with live shrimp, so i'll chalk it up as a success. (He is 7, first time on a boat)


----------



## jay.bush1434

KurtActual said:


> Holy balls. My boy and I cooked alive out there. He caught some trash fish with live shrimp, so i'll chalk it up as a success. (He is 7, first time on a boat)


We actually had to pour water on the deck of the skiff and it is a very light grey! Actually poled up onto a nice sandy flat and we all got of the boat for a few minutes to soak in the water.


----------



## Dobre

I would of liked to join a meet up finally since i was in jamaica beach all weekend but my motor lost spark on friday night


----------



## hipshot

And my boat, yet again, is not running.


----------



## scissorhands

anyone up for a skiff meet up in West Galveston Bay.? I'm thinking either Sat or Sunday around 12(noon). Probably fish in the morning and call it quits early because its going to get too hot. Chime in!!!!!!


----------



## JRich27

I should be down this weekend!


----------



## Dobre

Well be out by starvation cove chilling with the doggos on Sunday around noon


----------



## TX_Brad

We’ll be there Sat., fishing Freeport early. Could probably make it if it’s further west, closer to SLP


----------



## jay.bush1434

TX_Brad said:


> We’ll be there Sat., fishing Freeport early. Could probably make it if it’s further west, closer to SLP


Your Fury does 43mph, you can make it no problem.
I'd be down for a quick trip out Sunday. I'm working nights but could meet up for a couple hours before having to go to work.


----------



## Action Johnson

I need to live closer to the coast for these short notice meetups


----------



## scissorhands

We are meeting up on Sunday July 25 at 12:00 noon, at the sandbar in Offats. There will be plenty of other boats there but we will try to seperate ourselves so we will be easy to find. I plan to fish in the morning then head over. Probably hang out for 2 maybe 3 hours. Bring something to drink!!!


----------



## C Brueckner

Hope you guys had a good turn out!! Wish i could be there instead of this office!


----------



## jay.bush1434

C Brueckner said:


> Hope you guys had a good turn out!! Wish i could be there instead of this office!


We had a blast. Would have been great to see the Berylium out in the wild.


----------



## C Brueckner

Well Lets try this again, Skiff Meet up Saturday (08/14) down by the San Luis Pass. Planning on meeting up around 11am ish near the same location as previous skiff meets ups. Some random sand bar right near of the pass. Would be awesome to get a dozen skiffs out there or more. Hopefully we will see you there. Spread the word if you want.


----------



## Dobre

Im down for that


----------



## MMessana

I'll be there.


----------



## scissorhands

MMessana said:


> I'll be there.


I'll be there too


----------



## hipshot

Can't get off work. Y'all have a large time.


----------



## Bmgfish32

Ill be at the one on the south side of cold pass with some friends that afternoon. Feel free to stop and hangout if anybody running through there.


----------



## C Brueckner

Bmgfish32 said:


> Ill be at the one on the south side of cold pass with some friends that afternoon. Feel free to stop and hangout if anybody running through there.











Is this the cold pass your talking about?? That’s not to far at all.


----------



## Bmgfish32

C Brueckner said:


> View attachment 180730
> 
> Is this the cold pass your talking about?? That’s not to far at all.



ESE of your mark in the larger pass. The mark is actually Titlum Tatlum. Cold Pass is the larger pass.


----------



## C Brueckner

Bmgfish32 said:


> ESE of your mark in the larger pass. The mark is actually Titlum Tatlum. Cold Pass is the larger pass.


Is there a sand bar or something where people hangout??


----------



## Bmgfish32

C Brueckner said:


> Is there a sand bar or something where people hangout??


Yes, there is a big one on the east side of the bend. Its my favorite because its a good sandbar with a nice drop off. Can sit on the side and hang your feet off he drop or its stomach/chest deep off the side.


----------



## scissorhands

Next few months might be tough fishing, so we should have a skiff meet-up. Plus I know some of ya'll need to run your skiff anyway to knock off the spider webs 😂. Lets plan something.


----------



## JRich27

scissorhands said:


> Next few months might be tough fishing, so we should have a skiff meet-up. Plus I know some of ya'll need to run your skiff anyway to knock off the spider webs 😂. Lets plan something.


I'd be down!


----------



## TX_Brad

scissorhands said:


> Next few months might be tough fishing, so we should have a skiff meet-up. Plus I know some of ya'll need to run your skiff anyway to knock off the spider webs 😂. Lets plan something.





JRich27 said:


> I'd be down!


I'm in. Cob webs got knocked off/drug down I-10 a few weeks ago.


----------



## C Brueckner

As long as I’m not working I’ll be there 🤘🏽🤘🏽


----------



## hipshot

Can we have one in the LLM? I’m FINALLY!!!! about to move. Retiring was easy. Packing (and discarding 40+ years of accumulation) is insane! My next move will be into a coffin…..


----------



## Pro wader

All in if I'm off.


----------



## jay.bush1434

If I'm off, I'll be there. If we are looking at West bay, lets do it over by Oxen bayou. Hard sand, skinny water, way closer than the Pass.


----------



## Dobre

Im down! My skiff most likely wont be done but i can take the Gheenoe if the conditions are ok😬


----------



## C Brueckner

jay.bush1434 said:


> If I'm off, I'll be there. If we are looking at West bay, lets do it over by Oxen bayou. Hard sand, skinny water, way closer than the Pass.


This sounds like a great idea haha


----------



## MMessana

Last weekend of April?


----------



## C Brueckner

MMessana said:


> Last weekend of April?


I don’t see why not! Think the bay will still be chilly?


----------



## MMessana

C Brueckner said:


> I don’t see why not! Think the bay will still be chilly?


Don’t matter when you’re ankle deep!


----------



## TX_maverick

I'd be down for something like that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

C Brueckner said:


> I don’t see why not! Think the bay will still be chilly?


It’s time to go right now!


----------



## scissorhands

There is a grass planting thing going on this weekend somewhere around San Luis pass. Might be a good time to get some skiffs together. I don't know the details but Baron is working on it.


----------



## texican

I'd be in for a meet up. Anyone in this weekend?


----------



## TX_Brad

No can do, Easter weekend for us.


----------



## jay.bush1434

TX_Brad said:


> No can do, Easter weekend for us.


Same. Boys are serving Masses all weekend at church.


----------



## Action Johnson

May 1st ill be in town and free if y'all plan anything then! ill keep my eyes peeled on here.


----------



## scissorhands

Lets plan on May 1. I'm in.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I'm working nights but I bet Big Perm will meet up with y'all in my EVOx.


----------



## texican

I'll check the calendar with the wife and make sure i'm not otherwise committed. I'm in otherwise


----------



## MMessana

I'm in for next weekend!


----------



## C Brueckner

So next Sunday May 1st??


----------



## MMessana

Sounds good to me.


----------



## TX_Brad

I'm a maybe, still need to get my prop fixed


----------



## jay.bush1434

TX_Brad said:


> I'm a maybe, still need to get my prop fixed


Ride with Big Perm or just take my X if he's busy.


----------



## scissorhands

What are we thinking? 12 noon? sandbar in offats?


----------



## MMessana

Noons good. Is Oxen bayou hard sand? Or would everyone be good to cruise down to bird island cove? There was a sandy bar out there that was pretty cool.


----------



## scissorhands

MMessana said:


> Noons good. Is Oxen bayou hard sand? Or would everyone be good to cruise down to bird island cove? There was a sandy bar out there that was pretty cool.


Its sand, maybe the north shoreline. We can just pick a spot around the corner, that way we don't have to cross the bay if the weather sucks.


----------



## MMessana

scissorhands said:


> Its sand, maybe the north shoreline. We can just pick a spot around the corner, that way we don't have to cross the bay if the weather sucks.


Can play it by ear. I know the lady’s would probably prefer sand lol


----------



## TX_Brad

MMessana said:


> Can play it by ear. I know the lady’s would probably prefer sand lol


Let's just do Pierce. Girls can get a nice mud mask


----------



## scissorhands

TX_Brad said:


> Let's just do Pierce. Girls can get a nice mud mask


Waters high and there is a lot of new land out there. Plenty of room for a picnic.


----------



## scissorhands

What day is everyone going to attend the FFFT in Galveston? Friday? Saturday?




__





FlyFishingFilmTour


The annual Fly Fishing Film Tour is a traveling roadshow of the best fly fishing films in the world. Join us at Moody Gardens April 29 & 30, 2022




www.moodygardens.com


----------



## scissorhands

I want to measure my draft on Sunday, so I'm bringing a tape measure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

scissorhands said:


> I want to measure my draft on Sunday, so I'm bringing a tape measure.


Sounds fishy


----------



## MMessana

scissorhands said:


> I want to measure my draft on Sunday, so I'm bringing a tape measure.


(All chittums and sabines show up)


----------



## TX_Brad

I won’t be making it Sunday. Headed out of town to pick up the new pup. Y’all have fun and I’ll catch the next one.


----------



## Pro wader

I'm finishing up a day turnaround today. I'm looking forward to see folks not wearing FRCs.


----------



## jay.bush1434

scissorhands said:


> What day is everyone going to attend the FFFT in Galveston? Friday? Saturday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlyFishingFilmTour
> 
> 
> The annual Fly Fishing Film Tour is a traveling roadshow of the best fly fishing films in the world. Join us at Moody Gardens April 29 & 30, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moodygardens.com


We are going Friday.


----------



## texican

jay.bush1434 said:


> We are going Friday.


I _think_ we are going Saturday. Going to be late getting down to the island to make it tonight.


----------



## sjrobin

I will be at Moody Saturday about 4 pm.


----------



## Action Johnson

Haven't cleaned my boat since the trek back from Louisiana. its a mess... y'all don't look too close on Sunday!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Action Johnson said:


> Haven't cleaned my boat since the trek back from Louisiana. its a mess... y'all don't look too close on Sunday!


Boats are tools, when used correctly they should get filthy and show wear and tear! Kind of like pavement princess four wheel drive trucks...


----------



## MMessana

Action Johnson said:


> Haven't cleaned my boat since the trek back from Louisiana. its a mess... y'all don't look too close on Sunday!


Mines a wreck too still, no worries.


----------



## Dobre

I should be able to make it sunday. Meet at starvation cove maybe?


----------



## backcast

I am coming. Bringing my Caimen. Someone take bull by horns and decided where! Will be nice to meet you Texans on MicroSkiff. Will be first time to SandBar Meetup.
Joe


----------



## jay.bush1434

backcast said:


> I am coming. Bringing my Caimen. Someone take bull by horns and decided where! Will be nice to meet you Texans on MicroSkiff. Will be first time to SandBar Meetup.
> Joe


EDIT! NEW LOCATION!!

See the post from @C Brueckner for going to Starvation Cove. Much more skiffy location than Offatts.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

These things are always hard to coordinate. If you guys pull it off I will be astonished. I’d like to do one on the middle coast some time.


----------



## C Brueckner

The time we went to Offatts it was like a muddy sand 👎. Momma was not pleased at all and wouldn’t get in the water but to pee 🤣🤣. I’m guessing the females may prefer something a little different.


----------



## MMessana

jay.bush1434 said:


> Offatts Bayou sand bar. Noon. Its not coolest place but it is close and easy to get to. Good hard sand and won't require a long run in this unrelenting wind.


I’m with Dobre, let’s do starvation cove at noon. I’ve already told a couple people that.


----------



## Dobre

Dropped pin








29°13'55.8"N 94°56'50.6"W · Galveston Bay, Texas


Galveston Bay, Texas




maps.app.goo.gl





I've never been to offats. I'm down for whatever as long as I can make it there in my little gheenoe lol
This is the spot we always stop at by starvation cove. Pretty cool spot and the dogs love it. Watch out for the barrier though.


----------



## C Brueckner

That does look cool. 🤘🏽


----------



## jay.bush1434

C Brueckner said:


> The time we went to Offatts it was like a muddy sand 👎. Momma was not pleased at all and wouldn’t get in the water but to pee 🤣🤣. I’m guessing the females may prefer something a little different.


Updated my post to show Starvation.


----------



## scissorhands

do we just go through that cut in the last picture?


----------



## backcast

That’s what I believe he is showing.



scissorhands said:


> do we just go through that cut in the last picture?


----------



## TX_Brad

scissorhands said:


> do we just go through that cut in the last picture?


Those hells bay just float over. Full speed!


----------



## Dobre

Yea just find an opening in the barrier. Usually I can float over it but tide might be low. 
I'll be launching out of watermans


----------



## jay.bush1434

It’s on and even more skiffs showed up! Already planning the next one


----------



## hipshot

Great turnout!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

We need everyone to post their numbers now.


----------



## Dobre

Great turnout and good times! Id like to apologize for my dog being annoying with the tennis ball. But he had a blast and thanks for putting up with him. He did puke all over my boat and backseats on the ride home🥲lol.
Great meeting everyone and lets do yhis again soon. Hopefully next time ill be in the BRS.



hipshot said:


> Great turnout!


You still in the conroe/oakridge area?


----------



## hipshot

Dobre, I wasn’t there. My girlfriend’s been in the hospital and I was up there with her most of the day. I tetired in March and am in the process of trying to move down to Harlingen. Should have already moved, but all kinds of other issues keep interrupting the progress. At the rate I’m going I’ll have the new house paid off before I get moved, LOL.


----------



## sjrobin

Twelve skiffs or so with some cool people and passionate fish hunters. Good blend of younger and older sight casters and new/classic skiffs.
Good for the soul to meet like minded people in the poling skiff game.


----------



## POCtied

Oh man, wish I could have come out and said hello, looks like a good group turned out and the skiff is just sitting on the island in spitting distance of where y'all ended up


----------



## scissorhands

Who wants to meet-up at the sandbar on Sunday May 29? Gonna be crazy out there.


----------



## C Brueckner

I should be around 👍👍👍👍


----------



## TX_Brad

I'll have to play it by ear. We've got some guests in town that weekend but I'll run it by the boss.


----------



## MMessana

I'll be in Rockport.


----------



## C Brueckner

Any certain sand bar @scissorhands ?? Maybe less glass somewhere haha


----------



## scissorhands

There is only one sandbar on Memorial Day. The one by Offats.


----------



## TX_Brad

We’re going to fish Sat but not make the drive down again Sunday. Y’all have fun.


----------



## C Brueckner

Woooooo is it gonna be hard to find each other with the 1000 boats?? haha I’m sure we can figure it out. Should be a wild time over there.


----------



## scissorhands

I think we are due for another meet-up


----------



## C Brueckner

Not a bad idea! You have any dates in mind??


----------



## TX_Brad

Not 9/24. I hear there’s another shindig or two going on that weekend.


----------



## TX_Brad

Hearing BCA is putting one on for 10/1, details to be identified later.


----------



## scissorhands

Jen and I will be heading up to the new fly shop in Galveston on Saturday, somewhere around 4 pm.


----------



## TexasRedChasers

Any updates on another meeting this Fall/2022? Thank you!


----------



## TX_Brad

TexasRedChasers said:


> Any updates on another meeting this Fall/2022? Thank you!


only thing somewhat scheduled is the BCA event. No formal details other than there IG post


__
http://instagr.am/p/CibqaIBMCbD/


----------



## TexasRedChasers

Thank you for the update!


----------



## scissorhands

BCA doesn't understand what its like to heard this group up. Who's going and where are they planning on meeting? Tell Benjamin to post on here.


----------



## sjrobin

Galveston Fishing Company
2509 Market St
Galveston, Texas 77550
Grand opening tomorrow Saturday September 17
Opens at noon. Celebration ends at 7pm.
More than the $$, one of Eric's goals is to build the shop into the Galveston community.


----------



## TX_Brad

Latest update from BCA. Oct 1 @ 1pm HERE


----------

